# Dog Rules - This is really funny



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, when Steve arrived, we started off at No. 2. Now we're on No. 6. What about you all? I want a show of hands for who's at No. 10!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We are at 9 with D&J, would be 10 if they were more aggressive I guess. At 10 with Alvin for sure...he grrred!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We would definitely be at #10 if my bed wasn't so high for them to sleep in!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Instead of "Dog Rules", it should read "Dogs Rule". :thumbsup: Because they do.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I would also be at # 10 if my bed wasn't so high. How about when I sit on the couch in extreme pain when I have to go to the washroom really bad because I don't want to disturb Pipper when he's sleeping............does that count as a rule.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm at #8. Ava and Moma Mia insist on getting under the covers, then they travel way down to the end of the bed!! It scares me!!! I keep pulling them back out, but sometimes when I wake up, there may be a lump down by my feet :blink::w00t:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've been at #10 for years with four of them in the bed.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! That is SO true!!! Obi has his own little room but has made his way into sleeping on our bed on top of the covers. Which is HUGE for me because I thought I'd never allow him to even lay on our bed! :blush: and I'm typing this while I lay in bed... Obi looking over my shoulder...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think there should be a #11.....everything including the house, boat, car, etc. belong to the dog, and the human may use these as long as they remember who they really belong to. :wub:


*Yepper doodle....dis my house, dis my car, dis my boat and don ya furget it. Dis bwing awong pwenty of tweats. ~Sassy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Ok, when Steve arrived, we started off at No. 2. Now we're on No. 6. What about you all? I want a show of hands for who's at No. 10!
> 
> View attachment 103963


 
Guilty on all counts! Lock me up!

#10, take that times five since all five sleep with us...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I started at nine, but will never go to ten. However, the DOGS draw the line at getting under the covers.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

We're holding at #9, but only because they want to be on the bed with us. We just went from queen bed to a king to accomodate the pups.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

# 10 and proud of it! hehe.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know I'm at #10 and maybe even past that. LOL I agree with Pat (Sassy's Mom). And as Michelle said -- take that times 3 in my case.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I would be at # 10 also, if my bed was not up too high.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Boy do they have us trained. We started out at #5 and 10 days later were at a #10.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Sassy's mommy had already mentioned #11. So,

#12 - Human is permitted to sleep in one small corner of the king size bed 
I am here for a long time 

Priya


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

priyasutty said:


> Sassy's mommy had already mentioned #11. So,
> 
> #12 - Human is permitted to sleep in one small corner of the king size bed
> I am here for a long time
> ...


That's us.

We actually bought a king sized bed...to accomodate the dogs... are we "P whipped" puppy whipped...or what?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

UPDATE: We are at #7. This is the house where hubs said the dog was never going to sleep on the bed. The funniest is when he sleeps ON Hubs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know what is funnier the poster or all of the comments. OMG five in the bed. My husband would kill me. I am guilty of all of them with my Wheaten.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Well we started at 6 with Riley, although I must admit being at 10 for the last 20 something years! What can I say, my dogs have always trained me well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*We've covered them all...she sleeps with us whereever she wants and that's usually up above my head and the headboard with a pillow between her and the headboard. She gets on the furniture, but only the sofa, because she needs her steps and that's where I put them. *

*I love the rules...they are so funny*


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

We started at #3 when Sophie came home, now were pretty steady at #6. Sophie draws the line at the covers and for safety reasons we have to draw the line at her sleeping in bed with us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Henry isn't here until Monday but we are already at 9... I know I know..not a good pack leader! Ha!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think we went almost straight to #9 and are definitely at #10. LOL Actually I think we're up to #15 or 16. If I'm asleep and uncomfortable and want to re-position myself. I must make certain that I do it in a way as to not disturb the fluffs that cuddled against me. So if that means I stay in an uncomforable position -- well -- that's the way it is.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Count me in #10, too. We have 3 recliners in the living room. Let's see--3 recliners---3 pups--when they aren't using their chair, we may sit. Sometimes they let us sit and they lay on our lap. Everything in the house belongs to them--heck--the house belongs to them--we just pay the bills!!!!! But, I wouldn't have it any other way.....


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*This is a cute post!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Iam a #10 Nickee**
*Yogi rules!*


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

*Me too..*



Lacie's Mom said:


> I think we went almost straight to #9 and are definitely at #10. LOL Actually I think we're up to #15 or 16. If I'm asleep and uncomfortable and want to re-position myself. I must make certain that I do it in a way as to not disturb the fluffs that cuddled against me. So if that means I stay in an uncomforable position -- well -- that's the way it is.


Lynn...for five years I have slept on my right side only facing Kirby. I could not turn away from him or he would be unhappy. It has been 6 weeks now since he passed and I have yet to sleep that way...I miss him too much! Funny we will even sacrifice comfort and sleep for their comfort and sleep...love


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

While I know this is an old thread, just thought I'd give an update: We've been steady at a 5 since I brought Sophie home October of 2012, she's been sleeping in her crate and quite happy about it. But mommy was lazy last night, so we quickly jumped to a 9, lol. Whatever makes the puppy happy  

Anyone else have an update on their rules? Lol


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We started at 9 and are holding!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

We'd be at #10 if they liked sleeping under the covers! They sleep on top and they each have their own little blankie if they get cold. Oh, and they have steps to get up to their very expensive tempurpedic that they generously let me and the husband cling to the edges every night!


----------

